# Mystery Snail Eggs Question



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello!

I had a clutch of mystery snail eggs that I floated on a thin piece of styrofoam thanks to your suggestions. They are in a 2.5 gallon with heater and mini sponge filter. I added a little liquid calcium and a spinach leaf for food. About 10 of the eggs hatched. 

How long should I keep the rest of the eggs? They haven't gone fuzzy. Can I use them as food for my glutenous parrot fish?

Thanks.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't see why not as that is what would happen in the wild anyways... I'm not the resident snail egg expert by any means though.


----------

